# another weird phone problem



## JaniceM (Jun 25, 2022)

When I changed cell phone service providers awhile back, they gave me a different number.  
It seems that the person who had this number before me still has it listed on some of their accounts- some of which I also use.  
I contacted phone provider and they said this number is now mine, so calls/texts sent to this number would only reach my phone.
However, I can't get it changed on various accounts because the number is still listed as registered to somebody else.  
Any ideas on what I can do about this?


----------



## Chet (Jun 25, 2022)

I had the same deal with my land line when I moved here. I would answer and explain and eventually it ended.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 25, 2022)

Sorry, Can't help.  I agree that is a problem!

Verizon told me to take my late husband's name off my account, (because he died 6 years ago)
would cost me a minimum of $500.  They said it would cost a lot more but they don't know how much.
The additional price would be accrued monthly after the initial $500.
Is this crazy?


----------



## Patricia (Jun 25, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> When I changed cell phone service providers awhile back, they gave me a different number.
> It seems that the person who had this number before me still has it listed on some of their accounts- some of which I also use.
> I contacted phone provider and they said this number is now mine, so calls/texts sent to this number would only reach my phone.
> However, I can't get it changed on various accounts because the number is still listed as registered to somebody else.
> Any ideas on what I can do about this?


I don't know what you do, but that does sound like a problem that's best to solve. So many places go by your phone number as proof of who you are these days.  Most often more than the phone number is needed for identification.  Calling businesses from the phone could prove very confusing.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 25, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> When I changed cell phone service providers awhile back, they gave me a different number.
> It seems that the person who had this number before me still has it listed on some of their accounts- some of which I also use.
> I contacted phone provider and they said this number is now mine, so calls/texts sent to this number would only reach my phone.
> However, I can't get it changed on various accounts because the number is still listed as registered to somebody else.
> Any ideas on what I can do about this?


I believe that I had the same problem.  I was getting voicemails and texts from physician's offices, creditors, lawyers, and insurance claims adjustors.  I ended up returning calls to each and explaining the situation, and they all removed my number from their systems.  It is a pain, but so were the constant messages.  It helps if you can find the prior owner's name - I had to do a lot of talking to some places, but that seemed to help.  Just don't answer unidentified callers for a while, forcing them to leave messages - that's how I figured out the prior owner's name.


----------



## Jace (Jun 25, 2022)

D@mñ cell phone companies! 

And, that why I'm very careful who I give my no. to.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 25, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Sorry, Can't help.  I agree that is a problem!
> 
> Verizon told me to take my late husband's name off my account, (because he died 6 years ago)
> would cost me a minimum of $500.  They said it would cost a lot more but they don't know how much.
> ...


The only crazy thing here is you if you pay them crooks the money they are asking you for.  It smells to me of a big rip-off.  You got to be careful when dealing with "fur" faces with tatoos all over their bodies.  LOL  They should be ashamed but unfortunately, they are not.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Sorry, Can't help.  I agree that is a problem!
> 
> Verizon told me to take my late husband's name off my account, (because he died 6 years ago)
> would cost me a minimum of $500.  They said it would cost a lot more but they don't know how much.
> ...


They won't take my dead mothers name off the acct. and put it in dad's name. I don't understand what the big deal is. It's the same acct. but the original purchaser has died and her spouse now has the phone. What's so hard about that? Verizon is weird anyway. He had to fill out special paperwork just to have it mailed the house because he got rid of the PO box.


----------



## Mike (Jun 26, 2022)

I too, find this strange JaniceM, over here we keep
our number and take it with us, or if we give up a
number it not reassigned for 2 or 3 years, some
companies, make it difficult, 3 is one, but that was
a long time ago, now-a-days it is fairly easy and all
phones as far as I know are SIM free, any company
SIM will work in any phone.

I suggest that they should change it to another
number.

Mike.


----------



## caroln (Jun 26, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> The only crazy thing here is you if you pay them crooks the money they are asking you for.  It smells to me of a big rip-off.  You got to be careful when dealing with "fur" faces with tatoos all over their bodies.  LOL  They should be ashamed but unfortunately, they are not.


This is the 2nd time I've seen you reference "fur faces".  What does that mean, people with beards?  Just curious.


----------

